# Do full romsets still exist on the internet?



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

To start: DO _NOT_ provide any links. If you do I will report your post.

We all know that lately Nintendo has been on a crusade against rom sites. All the rom sites I know of no longer host Nintendo roms.

Are full romsets of Nintendo's systems still available on the internet if you know where to go? If not then what other options are available? Dodgy market stalls, finding a collector in my local area?


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, they do.  In fact, full sets are the only way to get some roms.


----------



## thealgorithm (Jul 10, 2017)

If they were sold on a market stall, expect to purchase a harddrive containing the stuff.  Full romset for 3ds stuff would be in the terabytes...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 10, 2017)

Hard to DMCA a torrent - specific sites, sure, but good luck getting a magnet link scrubbed. For older systems, there are certainly complete romsets in a single package, but for newer stuff where file sizes are measured in gigabytes, smaller sets or individual releases are more likely.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 10, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> If they were sold on a market stall, expect to purchase a harddrive containing the stuff.  Full romset for 3ds stuff would be in the terabytes...


They're not sold, it's a zip/rar file with every known rom.

And 3DS full sets do exist.


----------



## thealgorithm (Jul 10, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> They're not sold, it's a zip/rar file with every known rom.
> 
> And 3DS full sets do exist.



I was quoting the OP when he mentioned if there were any other alternatives such as market stalls..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2017)

Most private torrent trackers likely still have full ROM sets all over. As mentioned, it's hard to DCMA a whole torrent.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)

They indeed exist. I downloaded a good chuck of them. They're relatively easy to find if you know how to google.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They indeed exist. I downloaded a good chuck of them. They're relatively easy to find if you know how to google.


Google?  What is this nonsense?  Just go to the right website and choose form the list.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 11, 2017)

There are some on *The galaxy most resilient bittorrent site*.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Google?  What is this nonsense?  Just go to the right website and choose form the list.


Yes I know. And for those who don't know them, Google will kindly guide them there.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2017)

Underground Gamer used to have lots of them, it's too bad that site went under...
I imagine it'll be hard to find full sets for certain consoles. Retro ones that don't take up too much space, sure. Newer ones that take up terabytes? Maybe, since they're still fairly recent. But the ones that are inbetween, like the PS2/360/Wii and PSX/XBox/GC might be hard.


Gon Freecss said:


> The are some on *The galaxy most resilient bittorrent site*.


TPB?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 11, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> To start: DO _NOT_ provide any links. If you do I will report your post.
> 
> We all know that lately Nintendo has been on a crusade against rom sites. All the rom sites I know of no longer host Nintendo roms.
> 
> Are full romsets of Nintendo's systems still available on the internet if you know where to go? If not then what other options are available? Dodgy market stalls, finding a collector in my local area?



If you ask for it then I will report your post, lol! Kidding. Yes, they do exist and always will be. Since 25 years ago and still today I have seen them somewhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

Before Ninty DMCAd the more popular sites I didn't care about downloading romsets thinking they would always be available if I wanted them. Now I'm on a crusade of my own to get my hands on them. This is the scarcity principle at work.

I was hoping to find complete sets for the GBA and NDS most of all. I already have complete sets for the NES, SNES, GB(C) and N64. As for the 3DS, I didn't think a fullset would exist given that there are still yet to be released games on the system.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Yes, they do.  In fact, full sets are the only way to get some roms.


what are "romsets/full sets?"


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> what are "romsets?"


The entire console library in one package, more or less.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> what are "romsets/full sets?"





Mikemk said:


> it's a zip/rar file with every known rom.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a old 1 tb hdd with nothing but discographys and full rom librarys of everything from nes sms snes genesis n64 gbc. Knowing one day ill need them again


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Before Ninty DMCAd the more popular sites I didn't care about downloading romsets thinking they would always be available if I wanted them. Now I'm on a crusade of my own to get my hands on them. This is the scarcity principle at work.



Is this really such a big deal? Time was a ROM site takedown was but a minor annoyance, barely even registered for me.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jul 11, 2017)

Look for the No-Intro ROM sets. There's a website I frequent to always get the latest No-Intro updates, and they have Mega links and everything. Obviously not going to link to it here but it shouldn't be hard to find with Google. They have a LOT more than just Nintendo, too, which is nice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is this really such a big deal? Time was a ROM site takedown was but a minor annoyance, barely even registered for me.


The word "crusade" was an exaggeration but its a big enough deal to prompt me to take action. I always depended on the paradise site and with them no longer hosting Ninty roms I don't know where to go.


----------



## migles (Jul 11, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Are full romsets of Nintendo's systems still available on the internet if you know where to go? If not then what other options are available? Dodgy market stalls, finding a collector in my local area?


just downloaded them 2 days ago
funny thought, i got them from that paradise website, because someone in their forums had uploaded them into a file hoster in a thread that the mods probably forgot to remove the links


----------

